# Losing Interest...



## Emultion_Rawks (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not losing interest myself, but my Dog seems to be!

As I mentioned in my Introduction Thread, my Eight/Nine Month Old Dog has not been trained at all, and I want to start! So, I thought I'd start with the basic 'Sit' command. I've been doing it, the same method each time, and at the start he would do it, but now he's losing interest! The reward is a treat, and he is mildly interested in the treat, and not at all interested in sitting anymore.

He's a great Dog, and he's very curious and I can tell he's very intelligent, I just can't find out the best method for training. Any advice/tips/help given is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kerri6398 (Nov 11, 2006)

Make sure your training sessions are short considering the dog loses interest very quickly. I am not sure what you are treating your dog when you are do the training sessions but it needs to be something that grabs thier attention. Try cutting up some hot dogs and see if the pup is interested. Once the pup seems not interested in the training session you need to stop because the only thing it is learning at that point is to ignore you. Hope it helps!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

When I was training my dog my trainer made it a point that the stinkier the treat, the better. I would actually recommend going to the pet store and smelling all the treats. The one you are most repulsed by will probably be the best reward. Also, if you are not already doing so, you can use his food at meal times to do a quick training session just as Keri6398 stated. And another thought, make sure you don't free feed his meals...you need to be in control of meals. Wait, one more thought...exercise...dogs that get plenty of exercise usually have better appetites than those that do not. Good luck! And welcome to our forum.


----------



## Emultion_Rawks (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks very much for the replies, guys! 

I will try some of your reccomendations! It could be because the Treat wasn't interesting enough... I'll try using some cut up Hot Dogs like suggested!


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

Great suggestions allready - but another thing popped into my head while I was reading them - Maybe he's not food oreiented!

do you give lots of physical and vocal praise as well? If you don't, maybe you should start (you don't have to do them in place of the treat, you can give them along side the edible treat!  )


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Meghan&Pedro points out something you should really look into because when you give him praise, how do you do it? Are you kinda mellow about it, or do you believe and act like it is a big accomplishment? How you feel inside sometimes can accentuate your dogs attention. So, make a big deal out of correct responses, and believe in it too. The power in believing is an energy that your dog can sense and feed off of.


----------



## Emultion_Rawks (Nov 2, 2006)

I do actually give him quite a lot of Vocal praise, as I do realise how important that is. I do believe that it is a big achievement too, and I agree with you Curbside Prophet, I think a Dog can sense that kind of energy and feed off it! 

It could also be my method of teaching him... I'm holding a treat above his head, (Just a little bit), and making him follow it back so he'll sit. Is there a better method/different method? Are there any tips you could perhaps give me for that method? 

Thanks again guys for all the help!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

For sit, I was taught to bring the treat from below Elsa's nose and then over her head...this may be a slight difference in how you're doing it. Also, do you use a marker when he sits? Like "yes" before you give hime a treat? Using a marker is a good way to indicate to your dog that you're done asking for things and that a treat or praise is on the way. Something to consider if you are not already doing so.


----------



## Emultion_Rawks (Nov 2, 2006)

OK, an update on the training process...

Well, he's *much* better! I've used advice from people on this Thread, like using a more interesting, smellier treat, keeping training sessions short, and he's really coming on! He's getting the hang of it quite fast now!

Thanks very much for the help, everyone! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

No, thanks be to you for being proactive and giving your dog a great life. Here's to your continuing success!


----------



## Emultion_Rawks (Nov 2, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> No, thanks be to you for being proactive and giving your dog a great life. Here's to your continuing success!


Hehe, well thanks very much! 

And in another update, he is doing really, really great! He has learned to sit now when a treat is in store, and he is even sitting at other times when told! We are making brilliant progress!


----------

